# Neighbours, who needs them



## momo (29 Mar 2008)

This morning after I got up, I went out into my "workroom" and I started up my table saw to rip a bit of pine, within 30 seconds the wall was being banged in the front room and the shouts of "turn that *****ing thing off or I'm reporting you to the council" uh huh I thought, well as my room is on the opposite side of the house I don't think its that loud, but ho hum, okey dokey, lets try this for size, switched on the router and then the jointer :lol: and spun some planks over it just to make a bit more noise, I wouldn't do this normaly but the bloke next door is 65 ish and the best way to describe him is well, erm, Uriah Heep mixed with scrooge and a good dose of old lecher mixed in. He will run his petrol lawn mower up and deliberately leave it outside our window on near full tilt for fun and then sit in his front garden staring through our windows making finger gestures.

Anyway a bit later up turned Mr Plod telling me that I was going to be in trouble if I didn't stop using my saw and power tools, I was stood there holding a Mac Allister 18V saw by then so I looked down and said " are you serious, this thing ! " and he said that according to our neighbour I was using every known power tool to man, and ww3 was erupting. The plod left bemused.

Don't you just hate whining neighbours who do it to annoy for no reason other than to cause trouble, mines been at it for 8 years now one way or another. Oh and no I dont bait him or such normally, I tend not to use my tools for the sake of an easy life.

rant over, sorry.


----------



## exigetastic (29 Mar 2008)

Hmm don't get me started, I have a feeling I'm in for a right good argument with the next door neighbours. I had a delivery last week, a bit later the neighbour came round spitting feathers. The driver had managed to drive over the grass on the edge of the lawn, and created a small gouge in the grass. You would have thought the sky had collapsed :roll: 

Yesterday he had the manager of Travis Perkins round inspecting the "damage". Anyway they ended up strolling onto our property and started measuring the tyres on our cars without asking. Good job I was at work, the wife was none to pleased though!

Si


----------



## christoph clark (29 Mar 2008)

"I don't believe it!"


----------



## momo (29 Mar 2008)

Both of those replies hits the spot, mind you this guy also drinks like a fish ( whisky as well and a bottle a day minimum, he's the talk of the village there) and drives and gets away with it all the time, mind you he keeps denting his cars so hpefully it wont be long before he dents himself without hurting others. 

He kept asking my wife recentley to show him what she had until I pulled him over the fence whilst holding a large lathe chisel and told him his fortune one day, then she told him he couldn't manage her even if he had 3 viagra, a steel insert and a spine board to help him.


----------



## chunkolini (29 Mar 2008)

There is a solution to this type of neighbour.

Invite him round for a meal, offer him a cup of tea or a glass of cider, and have a nice friendly chat.

Before doing this spike his drink for him with a powerful sedative. Then take him into the workshop or should I call it the 'playroom' and do what needs to be done.

Chunko'.

My good friend Dr Lecter taught me this way of dealing with troublesome neighbours during one of my stays at the Baltimore Hospital for the Criminally Insane


----------



## chippy1970 (29 Mar 2008)

When I built my workshop the miserable Scotish git next door (no offence to Scots) moaned one day when I was nailing the cladding on the inside with my compressor. He said if I was going to start working from home he would grass me up to the council.

Its ok for him to have his cowboy mates come around and kango his drive up early in the morning.

He has never moaned since but I never use noisy stuff after 5pm.


----------



## momo (29 Mar 2008)

Actually I am beginning to wonder if it was a good idea coming in here now, I had things tightened down untill i did, no new tools, nope, just the one planned, now well its got to be a bit more like wheres the toilet roll to write my shopping list on, I need a new tenon saw, rip saw, chisels, planes, ....... etc etc etc, its madness, I often made do with out something, now looking around in here I decide I can't and I really ought to get the things I now NEED. 

Your a rotten bunch of sods, its like taking a kid into a candy store and licking a barley twist in front of him.


----------



## woodbloke (29 Mar 2008)

momo wrote:


> Your a rotten bunch of sods, its like taking a kid into a candy store and licking a barley twist in front of him.


Around these parts it's called 'The Slope' and and it's analogous to a certain group across the water who's motto was 'once in, never out' and I 'spose something similar could be said about the Slope...'once on, never off' :lol: If you're going to Yandles in a couple of weeks, the thing to be _really_ grateful for is that Waka will be a few thousand miles away! - Rob


----------



## momo (29 Mar 2008)

Never been to Yandles, so no idea there apart from hey sell timber I think. 

As for Waka, I have heard he is a bit like a legal klepto :lol: and loves to squirrel things way, come to think of it I think I saw a post he made about gloating over some chisels someone had got, he then posted his pics to say something like Oh these !. 

Time to check my ebay items I think....... now, wheres that jack plane sale gone....


----------



## christoph clark (29 Mar 2008)

momo":2x8ii1ei said:


> wheres the toilet roll to write my shopping list on



I have the Rutlands and Axminster catalogue next to my bed.. :lol:


----------



## OPJ (29 Mar 2008)

chunkolini":cek5imbk said:


> My good friend Dr Lecter taught me this way of dealing with troublesome neighbours during one of my stays at the Baltimore Hospital for the Criminally Insane



Aha! Another use for the Fein Multimaster!!  :wink:


----------



## Digit (29 Mar 2008)

Well I'm about to ruin a good rant. I've got marvelous neighbours! 
I live in a TINY village in west Wales and the community sprit is such that they were fighting over who was going to take me to hospital when the consultant said that I wouldn't be able to drive home! 

Roy.


----------



## tenpin (29 Mar 2008)

momo
i feel for you buddy
i have one great neighbour and the other side i have an old pair of scrotes....2 old gits that live together :shock: iv'e posted on here before of my woes..with scrote complaing of excessive noise.... and burning my off cut woods in my rubbish burning bin....the bin is 150 feet away from the house at the bottom of the garden...fekker

latest was 2 weeks ago when building control inspector turned up at the front door saying neigbour was complaining of bathroom smells and that they had reason to beleive i had just installed a new bathroom without building concent...well i showed him the bathroom and showed him photos of the bathroom before we replaced the suite in the same room only some 2 years ago !!!!!....he shook his head said something on the lines of "waste my time" and that he has to follow up all complaints.... i showed him the door...trouble is twits like this get away with it because yoghurt knitting councils bow down to them for fear of being hauled over the coals....we are fighting a losing battle against them......
As someone once said...."They walk amongst us" 



christoph clark":18h4phl0 said:


> I have the Rutlands and Axminster catalogue next to my bed.. :lol:



i have Screwfix, Axminster, Rutlands and Trend mags next to my bed....my wife says "Are you reading your porn tonight darling or are you turning the light out" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Digit (29 Mar 2008)

Look at this way tenpin, you have a hobby, you shouldn't begrudge others having one! :twisted: 
I once had a neighbour who used to dump his lawn mowings on my drive. When talking achieved nothing I posted them back through his letter box. 
Sorted! 
There are some sad people out there. 

Roy.


----------



## momo (29 Mar 2008)

tenpin, I hear you loud and clear there, and I feel every bit of misery you get, the sod next door has a wife who has MS and is in a wheel chair, he does nothing for her but moans his meal isnt ready, not like he does anything all day but drink and whine, then he asked me to hold his dog one day when we first moved here so he could cut its toes, poor thing lost most of its toes and bled madly, I told him what a c-nut he was and I wasn't helping him again, then he moans at us having a red setter till we were forced to let it go, then he starts huge fires at the end of the garden strategicaly placed and timed for when the wife does the washing, sweeps his garden rubbish into our drive and then tipped the wheelie bins over one day, it got so bad I put up cctv and he got caught doing it, ah ha i thought, lets wait, sure as eggs are eggs plod turned up and said he accused us of doing it, so I showed plod the video and he went round to pull him next I hear is him telling the copper how I was lying and we had no video, and his dumb daughter saying the same till plod warned her he couldn't lie to them about seeing the video. He still got away with it and does to this day. 

He stands in his drive waving his arms about at us and mouthing/shouting stuff etc but the law wont take any notice, I caught him running down the fence line in the field next to our house peering through our windows a while back at night, sadly he didnt realise I put up 500w lights front side and back :lol: , he looked stupid trying to hide in a empty field. Still plod did nothing. 

He put this bench seat in his garden and then like a . placed this straw scarecrow type thing on it with his hat on and faced it right through our door, I told him it was a good likeness of him a right cretin and a dummy, and he went mental shouting he was calling the law!.

Ah well I'm sure you have it all yourself, so like I said I do feel your pain.


----------



## Rob H (30 Mar 2008)

I dont have the neighbour problem. 1. my work shops are at my dads not my house. 2. his neighbour is my grandma so thats no prob apart from the can you just do this do that and the other for me! 3. my dads garage has been there for the best part off 100 years so every 1 is well used to lots of noise some times after 12am!! compressor running all day every day so my bit of noise whats that did a fly f*rt!!


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mar 2008)

Clearly none of us know the full story and he seems like a neighbour I would not like next to me, however, a little respect and consideration goes a long way. The first thing I did after moving into a new house and workshop was install soundproofing.

Power tools first thing in the morning on a Saturday, and he had the nerve to complain??? :roll:


----------



## Bodrighy (30 Mar 2008)

Having bad neighbours can really put you down. Ours drive us nuts sometimes. If it's not the pheasants it's the sheep or the deer. The horses chickens and dogs are OK . Don't know about human neighbours though, haven't really had any for twenty years, don't think I could cope with them.
Only problem I get making a noise in the shed is that it attracts some of the local farm kids who want to have a go on the lathe. Oh yeah, and their parents who keep asking if I want another tree yet. Apparently there's an old yew that's down now. It never stops!!!

Pete


----------



## BradNaylor (30 Mar 2008)

My workshop backs on to a block of flats, so I have to be a bit careful about the noise I make. I have a rule - no machines before 7.00am; 8.00am on a Sunday!

Thing is though, my machines are all industrial 3-phase jobbies - they are actually pretty quiet. Single phase DIY machines such as bench-top thicknessers can be unbelievably loud. If my next door neighbour was using one of those on a Saturday morning I think I'd be the guy banging on the wall!

To make a load of noise and then complain about a 'bad neighbour' when one of them complains seems a bit rich to me. You really should think about insulating your workroom more efficiently...

... or stick to hand tools. :lol: 

At the end of the day, the grumpy old man next door thinks he's got a lousy neighbour, too!


----------



## tenpin (30 Mar 2008)

momo

sounds like your guy has the same issue as mine...lost the plot....obviously a mental issue and that puts a whole different issue on things....doesn't matter what you could do to placate them they still think your the problem..
Best thing to do in these cases is document all contact and issues...you won't win as the system won't allow you too but trust me eventually the people they complain to whether council, police or other will realise that they are the unreasonable party......


----------



## Digit (30 Mar 2008)

Ah the joys of country living eh bodrighy? Beats town life hands down for me.

Roy.


----------



## momo (30 Mar 2008)

Tony and Dan.
Sadly this started the day we moved in, first it was "you have children, oh we dont like them, so no noise after 5pm", then came the you can't dig that shrub up in your garden and we will tell you what you can put in and where ( this is literal not imaginative), then came the "I want to park my car in your garage when you put it up as my carport has no windows or doors, it doesnt attract council tax like this", then the driving up and down the road crawling past our house to intimidate as he stared through our windows, then came the throwing rubbish into our garden, then came the throwing large sanitary pads into it ( the kind incontinet people use) then the deliberate blocking of drains with them, then the sexual harrasment of our 10 year old daughter ( who started puberty early and was well developed) and the staring into her bedroom who now has to live with her real father to get away from this bloke, police comment "we can do nothing unless we can catch him", Then came the 8 year we walk on eggshells and say nothing not even a whipser from fear of his actions, do I lie, or exaggerate, no not at all, you would have thought untill last week that no one lived here, oh yes then there was the complaint to the council about how our tv ariel blew up his wifes stair lift and we got a solicitors letter about that, and then the letter from the council demanding we take it down or face legal action, I could go on and on and list everything, but whats the point, there is indeed two sides too an argument, however I do not exagerate when I say we do and did nothing to bring any of this on ourselves except move next door to a spitefull nasty small minded alcoholic who acts like the squire with a right to lech women etc, he is the archtype of the village poison pen and a nasty evil bit of work, my family have lived round here for years he moved from gloucester yet tells us to go back where we came from, why is this occuring, let me give you a clue, he has 2 daughters who live miles away and a son who hates him, he wants his daughter with kids to get our house and is doing everything he can to get it, funny how they knocked our door 1 day after we moved in and asked if we would swap to a 2 bed house in scotland and when we said no the problems started. 

As for starting my saw up on saturday morning, yes I did, for 8 years we have been able to do nothing, zilch, not breath or belch, I came to this forum and read a bit, then thought why am i living like this, I should be able to use my tools if i want, so I started my saw up, and he struck again, oh last time we got a visit from the council at get this 1am in the morning who got us out of bed to say they had received a complaint of drilling sawing and such from the loft and they wanted to check, I wasn't veryu polite and frogmarched him into the house and loft which you couldn't get into. He left telling us to ignore next door and live our lives as he has come across his type before.

My room is diagonally opposite his side of the house, it couldn't be further away, and if you stand by the fence my tools can barely be heard, I can in fact hear his matt munro records blaring away which is way louder than anything I could use, as I said I came here and looked around my room and thought why shouldn't I use them, so I did, once, and ww3 started. hurray.

If you think I exaggerate, heres an offer, come live in my house for one week and see. That is if you dont mind living in a tip, did I forget to say, we can't decorate, he complained he could hear the paint scraper or me hand sanding the paintwork, therefore I have a house a pig wouldn't live in, half done and too scared to do it.

I put a green house in, he phoned the law to say I was growing cannabis!!, they believed him and came snooping, sadly I no longer use my green house for anything. It sits in my garden with its coating of whitewash from 2 years ago doing nothing.

Anyway, I am sick of accomodating the fool, whilst he arrogantly struts about, why should I always be the one who treads like a mouse or darent use his garden,or let the kids in it, 7 + 5 and he intimidates them too so much so that they run in to mum saying their scared of him, or have friends over for fear he will start on them, or use my stereo, why can't I breathe. 

Oh yes, heres another one for you, I had more tools than you could shake a stick at, I sold my compressor, tig welder, mig welder, lathe, wood lathe, and about another 10 thou + of kit collected over years, for the princely sum of £1200, to a man in the paper because of this guy, I knew it was going to be trouble if i used them, when this guy and his mate turned up to collect in a large luton van, the silly person next door literaly ran up and down the street telling everyone we were doing a moonlight flit because we couldn't pay the rent, the guys asked if we put up with this often......, oh yes and then we got told by other neighbours how he bragged he was deliberately doing it to get us out so daughter could move in.

Oh well, there you go

So maybe I shouldn't start my saw and just consider him.


----------



## Digit (30 Mar 2008)

Fight back, collect the evidence and go for an ASBO, don't give into the creep. 
Collect witness statements and inform plod what you are doing. If necessary get them to state reasonable hours for you to work, talk to the council. Get them to check noise levels when you work, take pictures of him acting up. 
NEVER give in to bullies. 
Let him see that you have had enough, talk to other neighbours, if he's giving them grief as well it will help you. 

Roy.


----------



## momo (30 Mar 2008)

I have been but its never enough, plod seem to think neighbour problems are a waste of their time as do others when it costs them rescources, as for the neighbours well they tell me things but when you try to involve them officially they hide in the woodwork mate, they know him, they know if they say anything against him officialy he will target them in revenge. 
We had a tape of one telling us X when we informed plod after another incident they denied it even though plod heard the convo. Go figure!.

Anyway, i'm leaving it here cos its getting a bit long now, I only wanted to vent in frustration, its getting like a saga from the archers!! ( not as much fun though)


----------



## jaymar (30 Mar 2008)

Ther are laws to govern noisy neighbours so why not use them. You are allowed to make noise as long as it is not unreasonable. You could also use the law to your advantage as he is not allowing you yo enjoy the comfort of your own property. contact your council and ask them for advise or even complain about him. Don't let him do all the complaining, take the initiative, fight back. As for the sexual intimidation surely you have been to the police about this. they are keen on sexual harassment of children.Do any of your neighbours have problems? They might back you up. My next door neighbour's son repairs cars in the drive but as I use machines I reckon we even each other out.


----------



## chunkolini (30 Mar 2008)

Hmmmmmm.

Chunko'.


----------



## momo (30 Mar 2008)

The plod, sort it out, is that between coffee and doghnut runs ?. seriously, the old bill dont want to know unless you hand them the crim with crystal clear video footage a DNA report and confession these days, anyone who has had anything to do with them in this way will tell you, unless they had an excellent copper who does his job without fear of the bosses.

Without getting political which I detest doing, how many of you ever had cars or tools stolen and got them back or went to court to give evidence because the thieving little scrote was caught. The police et al are so good that insurance companies are dropping their rates !!!.

No one gives evidence anymore because they fear some little rat firebombing them or such, and Mr general population seem to turn a blind eye or walk the opposite way. so what hope has anyone got of getting something done unless its a high profile thing like murder. I had my car and tools stolen a while back, it broke my heart to sell the ones I did and to then start buying bits and bobs to have that happen when unemployed was a big hit on me, the law didn't even want to take the car for fingerprinting saying everyone wears gloves these days and so its a waste of our rescources, I got a lousy £80 from the insurance company for car and tools.


----------



## OPJ (30 Mar 2008)

momo":1g5xejq3 said:


> ...then he asked me to hold his dog one day when we first moved here so he could cut its toes, poor thing lost most of its toes and bled madly, I told him what a c-nut he was



Is this the only time his dog has suffered? Does it happen often? Do you have any evidence? You say that the Police don't want to know but you could always get in touch with the RSPCA, which could help get the Police invloved as well?

Sexual harassment is taken very seriously, as I'm sure you're aware (it was also mentioned by someone else). Any witnesses or evidence of this? It shouldn't matter if it was years ago; they're still locking people up for sexual offences committed over 20 years ago!

Seriously, don't give in to this guy, that's exactly what he wants, to get the better of you!! I cannot imagine you're wanting to do anything in a different way to any other woodworker, so get out there and make some sawdust! If he sends the Police round, let them see what you're doing fine. If he does it again, and keeps calling them out for the same thing, *HE* could get done for wasting Police time!

I know what you mean about people sticking their heads in the sand, but surely they can sign anonymous written statements?

I can understand and accept people who are are generally unhappy but you shouldn't have to put up with someone as sad, bitter and twisted as this!!


----------



## neilyweely (30 Mar 2008)

God helps those who helps 'emselves!!! :twisted:


----------



## chunkolini (30 Mar 2008)

Yawn.
Chunko.

re the polis and 'drugs'. I once went to the law about drug dealers and there is a whole procedure they go through before they go knocking on doors. Ie I had a number to quote, a 'name' they used, they wanted names, registration numbers etc etc.

Ps When I were a lad I had to live in hole in t' rord, and there were a bike gang living next door and they ate the cat.

Trollus Internettus


----------



## seaco (30 Mar 2008)

momo please don't give up, this is a terrible situation and I really feel for you but at the end of the day you have to live your life and you don't want to be sitting when your 70 thinking of all the years your life was put on hold due to this complete cretin...

The police have a duty to you to follow up any complaint you have and as for sexual harassment they should be straight onto it and if there not then go higher don't stop at a phone call or just popping into the front desk ask for an appointment with the chief inspector and tell him your story...

As for the council make an appointment with your local MP they can kick some ass, the council and police do like people to gather evidence this mainly involves keeping a diary of events with a description of the event date and time and any CCTV, photos for some reason don't hold much weight! 

I wish you all the luck in the world, I consider myself very lucky as my neighbors are fine here but it brings it home how much we take it for granted...


----------



## TheTiddles (30 Mar 2008)

God I feel, so, so sorry for you. I have had bad neighbours, not nearly that bad and not for very long but it will totally ruin your life, there's almost nothing you can do and almost nothing the authorities will do. The only hope is they contract a painfull illness that doesn't kill them too fast and they can suffer something comparable to what they have put you through, here's to hoping.

Personally I have told my neighbours several times that if they ever get pineappled off with the noise please tell me, I never want to put anyone through that, so far I have never heard it mentioned. That said I live in a lovely place full of lovely people.

How much is a contract killing these days?


----------



## seaco (30 Mar 2008)

I wonder if we could put his thigh bones in the lathe I could make you some lovely candle sticks... :twisted:


----------



## momo (31 Mar 2008)

ok, as someone in another part of the forum wanted me to give you a pic of him here it is, I havent put the full url in case the mods beat me to death with a blunt table leg, so your going to have to fill it in. Oh and theres some pics there of the wife, and my two boys and my 4 eldest daughter who moved to france with her grandparents to get away from it all.

//i55.photobucket.com/albums/g145/xantica/IMG_1406.jpg


----------



## BradNaylor (31 Mar 2008)

TheTiddles":3h7d4ltm said:


> How much is a contract killing these days?



To be honest, that was my thought.

5 grand?

Problem sorted!


I have to say though, if this was my neighbour it wouldn't only be his wife who needed a stairlift to get upstairs.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## kafkaian (31 Mar 2008)

I've had good and bad. In the early days of our first bought house post studenting we had, Little Bo Peep on the one side and she said nothing by rightfully complained after a day hacking plaster off the wall, but the other side was a nightmare. 

All night parties, hanging-chandelier and alternative sexual activities...

This time around both sides are very quiet and I only use power tools for a few hours at a time and never after 5pm (like someone else)


----------



## momo (31 Mar 2008)

I have to admit, I did think of moving back to Bolder near Lymington, or to Swimbridge in devon or to shepton mallet, then I figured maybe back to Bridlington or liverpool, and the wife said no way, so here we stay.

everyone else here is a sweetie as they say, --edited--by momo--. Apart from old alf garnett nee victor meldrew there is only the local junkie and his missus who cause trouble. Its mostly horse type people and their ok.


----------



## TonyW (2 Apr 2008)

Have you looked on the "Neighbours from Hell" web site Here you may find some advice

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## momo (2 Apr 2008)

Hi Tony, yeah I have been there it was that site that pushed me into getting cctv up, mind you it was pointless, apart from collecting videos the old bill said" we can't use it as he will say he was merely - playing for the camera" whatever that means, I think it means he was acting for the camera and so of no use.


----------



## Losos (2 Apr 2008)

Bodrighy":z8k9ccyk said:


> Having bad neighbours can really put you down. Ours drive us nuts sometimes. If it's not the pheasants it's the sheep or the deer. The horses chickens and dogs are OK . Don't know about human neighbours though, haven't really had any for twenty years, don't think I could cope with them.
> Pete



Pretty much the same here - We have had horrible neighbours so when we up sticks and moved here to Czechland the one thing I was determined to avoid were neighbours.
Well we have foxes, polecats, wild pigs, and few other things and we do have some humans appear at the weekends but they are a fair way off.


----------



## momo (2 Apr 2008)

I have to admit, I love the open country, especially swimbridge near Barnstaple, I was in a kids home there and loved it (havent heard of it since the early 70's), north and south molton etc, lovely place to be, then again so is yorkshire, I loved living in hornsea and Bridlington where my stepfathers family come from, nice big open spaces and peace and quiet with room to think. Oh well.


----------

